# Next gun purchase?



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Jim..47 said:


> Recommend getting Rem. 35 instead of 30/30. Its the same shell casing but necked up for a larger/heavier bullet which equates to more stopping power and a bigger hole.


Ballistically, there is very little difference between the two. The 35 is heavier but slower so it has a slight energy advantage at closer ranges. The faster 30/30 (I don't think many have said that before) catches up in energy at ranges approaching the max range for both. Advantage may go to the 35 but both still have ample killing power.
However I'm still voting for the 30/30. Why? Simple, any store that I have ever stopped at for ammo, has had 30/30.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Buckbaker said:


> Ballistically, there is very little difference between the two. The 35 is heavier but slower so it has a slight energy advantage at closer ranges. The faster 30/30 (I don't think many have said that before) catches up in energy at ranges approaching the max range for both. Advantage may go to the 35 but both still have ample killing power.
> However I'm still voting for the 30/30. Why? Simple, any store that I have ever stopped at for ammo, has had 30/30.


The 30/30 is only a short range rifle. If you want long range get a 30-06.


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Jim..47 said:


> The 30/30 is only a short range rifle. If you want long range get a 30-06.


Already have a .308 for longer shots. The lever 30/30 will be my fun gun.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Regarding .35 Remington. A guy I work with shoots .35 Rem and has a hard time finding ammo. I have looked for him when I am in gun shops and it is generally not very available. .30-30 is pretty ubiquitous.

Edit: went to a WalMart and Dunham's today and neither had .35 Rem; both had .30-30 from 3 or more manufacturers and a couple of dozen boxes.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

kroppe said:


> Edit: went to a WalMart and Dunham's today and neither had .35 Rem; both had .30-30 from 3 or more manufacturers and a couple of dozen boxes.


This right here always determines the caliber I consider. When and where can I buy it? The more rare, the higher the cost. When looking at a "long range" rifle, I see no need or value to deviate from the 270, 308, 30-06, or 300winmag rounds. Can find most on the shelf at Walmart. 

I broke from that mantra to build a 450 Bushmaster on the AR15 platform. My hope is the new state hunting laws allowing straight walled rifle cartridges will boost the AR15. Ammo is difficult to find still, but usually available at Cabela's, Bass Pro and Gander Mountain. Right now, there aren't any good alternatives to the 450 round for zone 3 rifle hunting. It's a new law and new cartridge. Options are still limited to mostly custom options at this point.

I think the safe is a great idea!


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

You NEED a revolver in 357 Mag. Everyone needs a revolver. 357Mag/38 special is a great and useful caliber. 6" is a great barrel length. This post and those above are what happens when you ask other people to tell you what you should buy. What ever you get make sure it is fun to shoot.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Now that both suppressors and straight walled cartridges are legal for deer in the shotgun zone of the SLP I have been trying to come up with the right combo to build. Right now I am leaning towards the the TC Encore Pro Hunter Katahdin in a 460 XVR. Coming up with a suppressor to fit that operates at the pressures of that particular round is the difficult part. If that falls through this Ruger M77 in 44 magnum is my fall back.
http://www.coastalgun.com/Home/Suppressors/CenterFireRifleSupressors/Titanium44MagnumThumper.aspx

Here is a 460 XVR suppressed so someone is doing it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

HTC said:


> Now that both suppressors and straight walled cartridges are legal for deer in the shotgun zone of the SLP I have been trying to come up with the right combo to build. Right now I am leaning towards the the TC Encore Pro Hunter Katahdin in a 460 XVR. Coming up with a suppressor to fit that operates at the pressures of that particular round is the difficult part. If that falls through this Ruger M77 in 44 magnum is my fall back.
> http://www.coastalgun.com/Home/Suppressors/CenterFireRifleSupressors/Titanium44MagnumThumper.aspx
> 
> Here is a 460 XVR suppressed so someone is doing it.


Bowers VERS458 should fit the bill just fine.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Bowers VERS458 should fit the bill just fine.


I have checked that one out, thanks. If it comes to it, that will probably be the one I own. My problem is my best friend and long time hunting buddy owns Thunderbeast Arms. I couldn't show up out west with someone else's suppressor screwed to the end of my gun. On the other hand he doesn't make a 45 caliber suppressor yet....I keep putting the pressure on him and he keeps chuckling about it...He is going to do it, getting him to come to terms with it is the hard part. Overall a really good guy who is more concerned about quality than production....very exacting. I was in a local gunsmith here in GR getting one of his brake adapters put on a rifle. The gunsmith, (who had no idea what my relationship was) saw it was a Thunderbeast and remarked to me, "of all the products that come through here these guys are one of the best" Was cool to hear and makes it worth the wait.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

S & W Model 617 10 shot 22lr Should be here in a couple of days!! Practice gun for the 357/38 special


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Co worker making me deal on a cw 9 Kahr, extra clip and a cheap holster for 260. Bought it for his wife but she doesn't like it. Shot a 100 rounds though it yesterday with no issues.
I'm thinking he's got a deal.

Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Sounds like a deal to me as long as YOU like the gun. Nothing wrong with Kahr handguns as far as I know, seem to have a good rep.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

I have a short list of guns I'd still like to get:

1911 in .45 ACP
Ruger Single Six convertible
Ruger Blackhawk in .357 to go with my Marlin .357 1894
Bolt action in .308 or 30-06
Marlin 30-30


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Three things on my short list.
http://www.springfield-armory.com/products/1911-emp-4-lightweight-champion-9mm/

http://www.springfield-armory.com/products/m1a-scout-squad/
http://sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/pm400-elite.aspx


----------

